# My First Tri-Axle



## bobdog2o02 (Mar 29, 2014)

I got home yesterday to find my first Tri-Axle load delivered in front of my house...  Holy $hit is that a lot of wood.  It is supposed to be all white oak but i see a few species i'm not familiar with and am not so good at figuring it out without the leaves on.


----------



## WiscWoody (Mar 29, 2014)

I've lived in towns where they would have a hissy fit for putting it on the road but maybe they'll never even see it. I spose you would tell them just like you said, you got home and it was left there.


----------



## Driver (Mar 29, 2014)

That's a nice load of wood, now you gotta get to work and get it off the road.


----------



## pen (Mar 29, 2014)

Get to cutting and get those rounds somewhere safe!

Looks like a nice load of wood.

Have fun


----------



## bobdog2o02 (Mar 29, 2014)

i'm the last house on the street before the cul-de-sac.  Thats where i normally park my cars.........  not any more in the way than my cars.


----------



## NordicSplitter (Mar 29, 2014)

How many face cords did the company guarantee (estimate)  and how much was the cost? Just curious because me and a buddy may get one ourselves and split it between the 2 of us. Thanks...Great Oak!


----------



## bobdog2o02 (Mar 29, 2014)

It was $800 delivered from the next county over.....  If i was closer it would be $700 but fuel is expensive right.  I was told it should be 7-8 cords.


----------



## Driver (Mar 29, 2014)

bobdog2o02 said:


> i'm the last house on the street before the cul-de-sac.  Thats where i normally park my cars.........  not any more in the way than my cars.


You're in good shape then.....


----------



## paul bunion (Mar 29, 2014)

Looks like you are soon to be knee deep in dust and chips!


----------



## Ralphie Boy (Mar 29, 2014)

Like my friends here on the Woodshed said to me: "Quit takin' piuctures and get ta cuttin'!"


----------



## billb3 (Mar 29, 2014)

Looks like  6 to 8 to me.
The first pic looks like the 2-21/2 cord piles I was cutting on dumped in a friend's yard in January and February.

jjhh*pplll*


----------



## Ralphie Boy (Mar 29, 2014)

By the by sir, you folks up yonder in Lancaster, Pa. must be some real friendly and understanding folks cause if I had wood dumped on the street like that everyone with in a 2 mile radius would have a ticket or be in jail!


----------



## WiscWoody (Mar 29, 2014)

I think that guy walking by is casing your logs!! They might just be in front if another house tomorrow morning! Lol


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Mar 29, 2014)

bobdog2o02 said:


> I got home yesterday to find my first Tri-Axle load delivered in front of my house...  Holy $hit is that a lot of wood.  It is supposed to be all white oak but i see a few species i'm not familiar with and am not so good at figuring it out without the leaves on.




I do see a couple of red oaks in there. No problem; all great firewood.


----------



## paul bunion (Mar 29, 2014)

Get yourself a peavey or cant dog and a 6' metal pry bar if you don't have one now.   If you have to move those logs manually you will be much happier with a little leverage.


----------



## fire_man (Mar 29, 2014)

You have a gold mine there. White oak.

There is just nothing like that feeling of getting your first grapple load. Sort of like your first truck or first chain saw.

I split my second grapple  load 100% by hand - in my crazier days.


----------



## WiscWoody (Mar 29, 2014)

fire_man said:


> You have a gold mine there. White oak.
> 
> There is just nothing like that feeling of getting your first grapple load. Sort of like your first truck or first chain saw.
> 
> I split my second grapple  load 100% by hand - in my crazier days.


My neighbor did that last summer, 10 full logger cords of Maple and Ash. He's in a "little" better shape than I am too!


----------



## bobdog2o02 (Mar 29, 2014)

paul bunion said:


> Get yourself a peavey or cant dog and a 6' metal pry bar if you don't have one now.   If you have to move those logs manually you will be much happier with a little leverage.



I did buy a Stihl Cant hook yesterday.  The dealer even threw in a log jack attachment for free


----------



## paul bunion (Mar 29, 2014)

bobdog2o02 said:


> I did buy a Stihl Cant hook yesterday.  The dealer even threw in a log jack attachment for free


 
A prybar will be your friend also. A good friend at that. It can be even be better than a cant hook if you need to lift a log to get it off another.   Some people like the log jack part, some hate them.  Personally I'm not a fan.  I get my logs laid out flat on stringers (at most one log nested on top of two others)  and then roll them one by one onto 6x landscape timbers and cut in my driveway.   If you are cutting close to the ground another trick it to put a piece of 2x or plywood under your cut.  It will allow you to cut clean through the log without rolling it and will save you from that 'oh $h1t!!'  moment of dinging your chain on the pavement.   Handy on lopsided logs that don't want to roll.

Please when working on the pile be quite cognizant of the potential for getting crushed by a log if it shifts. Think before every cut and when you are prying it apart.  (Another reason why I get my logs laid out flat.)


----------



## bobdog2o02 (Mar 29, 2014)

I have a digging iron i plan to use as a pry bar but also have bars.  I grew up in construction and have been through the "shifting pile o materials" deal before.  Thanks for the warnings and advice though.


----------



## STIHLY DAN (Mar 29, 2014)

Oh man scroungers heaven, 8 cord just sitting on a public street. I would be doing the town a favor 1 truck load at a time. To bad its a couple of miles past my scrounging limit.


----------



## bobdog2o02 (Mar 29, 2014)

STIHLY DAN said:


> Oh man scroungers heaven, 8 cord just sitting on a public street. I would be doing the town a favor 1 truck load at a time. To bad its a couple of miles past my scrounging limit.




Yea i was reading about a guy in canada that scrounges like that.  I live by the rule, if it aint yours dont take it.  Smith and Wesson agree.........


----------



## WiscWoody (Mar 29, 2014)

bobdog2o02 said:


> Yea i was reading about a guy in canada that scrounges like that.  I live by the rule, if it aint yours dont take it.  Smith and Wesson agree.........


I've heard of people taking logs from loggers stacks here in Wisconsin. In fact I got a couple of cords of Maple last summer from a logger I know. He had  put it aside for himself but told me to hurry up and take it since someone else was helping themselves. I would have put a game cam up for awhile. It's a small town and someone would have recognized them I'm sure.


----------



## STIHLY DAN (Mar 29, 2014)

bobdog2o02 said:


> Yea i was reading about a guy in canada that scrounges like that.  I live by the rule, if it aint yours dont take it.  Smith and Wesson agree.........



Easy now that's what the winky guy was for. I also live by that rule, but the rule is becoming obsolete with each generation. I don't think smith and Wesson would agree on anything being stored on public property. Just sayen.


----------



## bobdog2o02 (Mar 29, 2014)

STIHLY DAN said:


> Easy now that's what the winky guy was for. I also live by that rule, but the rule is becoming obsolete with each generation. I don't think smith and Wesson would agree on anything being stored on public property. Just sayen.



I took out a permit, same as a dumpster.


----------



## RockyFordOak78 (Mar 29, 2014)

wow... I'm just gonna delete my photos now, and drool over yours... Impressive load!


----------



## WiscWoody (Mar 29, 2014)

bobdog2o02 said:


> I took out a permit, same as a dumpster.


Now you tell us. Time to find someone else to pick on...


----------



## Soundchasm (Mar 30, 2014)

bobdog2o02 said:


> i'm the last house on the street before the cul-de-sac.  Thats where i normally park my cars.........  not any more in the way than my cars.



Tack a license plate onto one of them, or spraypaint "toolshed" on the side!


----------



## bobdog2o02 (Apr 1, 2014)

The weather over the weekend was awful  we got 2.5" over two days so i didnt get any cutting done.  But between  yesterday and today i have about 1/3 bucked.  I have never seen such a pile of chips


----------



## paul bunion (Apr 1, 2014)

Lots of chips in one place when you do a log load,  amazing how deep it gets.  You can really notice the how much less a narrow chain makes if you pull out the small gun.    

I think this was about 3 cords worth.


----------



## orionrising (Apr 2, 2014)

looks like all oak to me, maybe some red thrown in with the white.


----------



## Clyde S. Dale (Apr 4, 2014)

bobdog2o02 said:


> It was $800 delivered from the next county over.....  If i was closer it would be $700 but fuel is expensive right.  I was told it should be 7-8 cords.


 
What county did the logs come from? There were some members from the southern Chester County area looking for log loads on here a few months ago.


----------



## bobdog2o02 (Apr 5, 2014)

The company is from York county.  They normally feed the Glatfelter pulp mill.


----------



## bobdog2o02 (Apr 11, 2014)

Its all bucked. Wood splitter rental comes on thursday next week, have it for a whole week.


----------



## bigbarf48 (Apr 11, 2014)

WOW thats quite the stack of wood. Never seen rounds piled like that before. Good luck getting it all split.

Id be worried about someone grabbing my rounds if I had them out at the street like that.


----------



## TreePointer (Apr 11, 2014)

orionrising said:


> looks like all oak to me, maybe some red thrown in with the white.



+1

White oak with some red.  Nice load of wood.


----------



## yooperdave (Apr 11, 2014)

Good job with a fast turn around time.  Of course having it piled on the road helped out, no?


----------



## WiscWoody (Apr 11, 2014)

bigbarf48 said:


> WOW thats quite the stack of wood. Never seen rounds piled like that before. Good luck getting it all split.
> 
> Id be worried about someone grabbing my rounds if I had them out at the street like that.


Lol, wouldn't that be something if you got up and there was nothing there but a thank you note! But i doubt that would happen. That reminds me of a joke I heard from a stand up once.... He asked what good does it do when skiers have their name etched into their skis? He said they must do that so the thief can make sure to call and thank you for the sweet new skis! Lol


----------



## velvetfoot (Apr 11, 2014)

Good looking load.  I have a load at the end of the driveway too, off road, that was delivered in the late fall/early winter that I worked on some before it snowed too much.  Cut up some rounds yesterday.  i've found cutting up the rounds is quicker than splitting.  Am trying not to multi handle the wood, like piling up the rounds, but if you're renting the splitter and trying to keep mess away from house, can see why.  I stacked splits on driveway since it wasn't too passable to splitting area out back.  Double handled since I transported the rounds to the splitter in front of the garage and then split and stacked them and then will have to move them again.  As soon as the ground gets hard I'll stack them right away in their seasoning place,  I do like keeping the splitter inside the garage when not in use, so it saves some time  setting up, but still double handling.  I'm shooting for getting it done before the black flies come out, but for me, I'm not sure that's realistic.


----------



## Mag Craft (Apr 11, 2014)

Nice job on the bucking and stacking.   Does not look too messy, I bet the neighbors appreciate it.


----------



## velvetfoot (Apr 11, 2014)

Mag Craft said:


> Nice job on the bucking and stacking.   Does not look too messy, I bet the neighbors appreciate it.


Making a bunch of noise over a short period is also good, rather than letting it drag on, like I do.  Plus the windows were still closed.


----------



## WiscWoody (Apr 11, 2014)

That sure is a odd looking muffin in your picture, do you bake those yourself? Lol


----------



## Ashful (Apr 11, 2014)

Hah... clicked on this thread thinking mulch (I just ordered two tri-axle loads of mulch for my house), and saw wood!  Never heard of anyone delivering log-length by the tri-axle load, around here.

I had a stack like that here last summer.  Soaks up water like nobody's business, stacked on end like that.  No problem for you, if you're splitting this week.  If you ever stack with any intent of letting it sit more than a few days, put the rounds on their side.


----------



## bobdog2o02 (Apr 11, 2014)

Joful said:


> Hah... clicked on this thread thinking mulch (I just ordered two tri-axle loads of mulch for my house), and saw wood!  Never heard of anyone delivering log-length by the tri-axle load, around here.
> 
> I had a stack like that here last summer.  Soaks up water like nobody's business, stacked on end like that.  No problem for you, if you're splitting this week.  If you ever stack with any intent of letting it sit more than a few days, put the rounds on their side.


I agree.  My father in law started stacking and I didn't have the heart to correct him.  Also, being rounds, they won't dry much regardless of stacking methods.


----------



## Mag Craft (Apr 11, 2014)

bobdog2o02 said:


> I agree.  My father in law started stacking and I didn't have the heart to correct him.  Also, being rounds, they won't dry much regardless of stacking methods.




Besides I bet he thought it might keep them from rolling away.


----------



## bobdog2o02 (Apr 11, 2014)

Mag Craft said:


> Besides I bet he thought it might keep them from rolling away.


Thats exactly what he said......


----------

